# Delaware Inlet and Surf Fishing Information



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good information posted on Old Inlet website for fishing the inlet and surf in Delaware.

(A little long but very informative.  )

(Quote)
"•PERMITS

•Fishing License - A fishing license is not required for tidal water in Delaware.Beach Permit - A permit is required to drive a 4WD vehicle on the beach. This permit can be obtained from the Delaware Seashore State Park Office (302-227-2800) located in the parking lot on the Northside of the Indian River Inlet.

Boat Registration - Locally, boat registrations can be purchased from McKinney Marine - Rt. 1 Rehoboth and Bob's Marine - Rt. 26 Clarksville.

•PLACES TO FISH

•Indian River Inlet: A great place to fish and the easiest to access. You do not have to go out on the jetty to catch fish in the Inlet. Fishing is good all the way back to the marinas on the North and South Side. The bottom in the inlet is rocky, especially around the bridge so be prepared to lose tackle. Don't try to fish the bottom or it will get expensive. The majority of the fishing in the inlet (from the jetties back to the Coast Guard Station) is cast and retrieve on the surface with artificial lures (bucktails and plugs). If you do not want to cast and retrieve then go back past the Coast Guard Station on the north side where the bottom is sandy and you may just find a flounder. The one exception to all of this is fishing for tautog and seabass. These species live amongst the rocks that eat fishing tackle. See the fishing tips for tautog and seabass below.Fishing the inlet takes time to learn but it can be very rewarding. If you decide to venture out on to the jetty make sure you have the proper footwear (spiked shoes). A permit is required to park in the lots at the inlet and can be obtained from the DSSP office on the North side of the inlet. Fish you will find in the inlet: striped bass, sea trout, bluefish, seabass, tautog, flounder. 

Surf: The beach is probably the easiest place to fish. 

There are 7 access points in the Delaware Seashore State Park. A permit is required to drive on the beach and park in these parking lots. 

1. 3 R's Road - 1 mile south of the inlet - drive on and walk-on. 

2. Indian River Inlet South Parking Lot - walk on only.

3. Indian River Inlet North Parking Lot - walk on only. 

4. Savage's Ditch Road - 1.5 miles north of the inlet - drive on and walk on. 

5. Conquest Road - 2.5 miles north of the inlet - drive on and walk on. 

6. Key Box Road - 4 miles north of the inlet - walk on only. 

7. Towers Road - 5.5 miles north of the inlet - walk on only.

The number one tip for fishing the beach is don't cast over the fish. Most people throw the bait out there as far as they can and completely miss the fish. Fish feed right behind the breaking waves. This is where the bait fish congregate to feed on critters stirred up by the waves. You want your bait to be where the bait is. The most common rig is a two hook rig with floats to keep the bait just off the bottom. This keep the crabs from eating it. On a calm day, with little wind, a 3 oz weight should be plenty. Pyramid sinkers or hurricane sinkers are preferable because their shape keeps them from rolling around on the bottom. An 8-10 foot rod is fine for the surf in this area because you do not need to cast very far. Surf fishing starts and March and is good into November, weather permitting.Fish you will find on the surf: striped bass, sea trout, bluefish, kingfish, spot, croaker, blowfish, sharks, skates. 

Inland Bays: Fishing the inland bays in this area really requires a boat. Flounder fishing is excellent in the Indian River and Rehoboth Bays. Drift the edges of the channels using minnows, shiners and/or squid. The area from Buoy 24 back to 19A is very productive. The slough behind the Sothshore Marina back towards Quillens Point is another good flounder drift. Occasionally, striped bass, bluefish and trout will find their way into the inland bays. Dewey Beach Surf and Sport rents small boats for fishing in the bay. 

Nearshore Ocean: Nearshore wrecks and artificial reefs are good places to find tautog and seabass. Seabass can also be found on the open bottom around "B" Buoy. A good flounder drift is about a mile off the old Coast Guard Station. In the fall spot and croaker can be found using strips of squid on the open bottom. 

Offshore: Offshore fishing season starts in the spring (May) with the arrival of the bluefish. Bluefish can usually be found southeast of the Delaware lightship. Troll artificial baits such as ponytails or swimming plugs. Mako sharks move in with the bluefish. Mackerel and bluefish are the best bait along with a chum slick. Tuna season starts in mid June and Marlin show up by the first week of July. The tuna season usually starts with trolling and switches to chunking in late July. 

•POPULAR FISH

•Striped Bass: Stripers can be found in the Indian River Inlet year round. Bucktails and live eels will work anytime. In June (leading up to the full moon) poppers and plugs become more popular. Then in the heat of the summer (July and August) bounce lead heads with artificial worms on the bottom. The surf is productive in the spring. Use bloodworms.

Bluefish: Bluefish show up on the surf around Mother's day and move into the inlet shortly thereafter. On the surf use cut bait such as mullet or spot . In the inlet use bucktails. During the fall bluefish can be taken in the inlet using big plugs and poppers.

Trout: Trout arrive a week or two after the bluefish. On the surf use cut bait or peelers crabs. In the inlet use bucktails during the spring and switch to artificial baits like Mirrolures, Rat'l Traps and top water poppers with the approach of the full moon in June. During the late summer/ early fall live spot are the best bait in the inlet (boat fishing). Surfishing in the fall is good for trout as well. Use fresh spot and/or mullet.

Flounder: The regulated flounder season starts in mid May and runs into October. The inland bays are most productive early in the season and then in the late summer early/ fall fishing picks up in the nearshore flounder slough 1 mile off the old Coast Guard Station. Drift minnows, squid, or shiners on the bottom. Tautog and Black 

Seabass: Tautog and seabass fishing starts in the inlet and on the wrecks/reefs around the first of April. Sand fleas and green crabs are the best bait. Tautog are the most clever bait stealer around. Fishing for them requires alot of finesse. 

Kingfish, Spot, Croaker and Blowfish: Kingfish show up on the surf in May with spot, croaker and blowfish arriving in late June. Bloodworms and peelers are the best bait." (End Quote).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Very informative.
One question--it says "A permit is required to park in the lots at the inlet and can be obtained from the DSSP office on the North side of the inlet."
I thought you just pulled up and paid a few bucks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Any similar info on Henlopen?
Who out there has experience fishing the pier at the park?
What to target with what and when?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

Season fees are in effect from May through October. Season passes are available. I got a season pass with my Military discount for $20. This allows me unlimited entrance nearly all of the Delaware parks. For more information, call (302) 739-4702.

At any other time (non season), you can drive in, park, and fish for free. 

Still talk of people catching stripers on the DE shores and at Cape Henlopen on cut mullet and clams. IRI is still producing some stripers on the bucktail/worm combo.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I fish Cape Henlopen alot of times and there's a takle store before you get to the pier.They sell any type of bait and takle you'll need for fishing there;theguys behind the counter will answer any questions you have about fishing around Lewes.

I go over to Roosevelt Inlet,Broadkill Beach,or Cape Henlopen Pier for the Trout Smack in May.For fishing at the Broadkill or Roosevelt Inlet I use peelers or purdue peeler on a 2 hook homade bottom rig or 3way rig rigged with one hook;use kale(widegap) hooks in the 1/0-4/0 sizes.At Cape Henlopen you can catch them the same way as discribed above,but artificials are more fun.I use a 6'6" Ugly Stick Lite rated for 8-17lb test and 1/8-3/4oz lures;with the same lures I use for Walleye fishing.3" plastic grubs,2-4" plastic minnows like Sassy Shads,FinS fish,Bass Minnows,and Bass Assasins on a 1/8-1/2oz jighead(depending on conditions).Bucktails tipped with squid or soft plastics can work too from time to time.
You can also fish with those atificials first thing in the morning to catch Trout at Roosevelt Inlet.I have also caught Flounder(Fluke) while fishing for Trout.Troutfishing is good to October with the Fall being good too.

Flounder(Fluke) can be caught at Roosevelt Inlet or Cape Henlopen day or night with cut fish or minnows and squid combo.I use a bottom rig,3way,(or my favorite) the fish finder rig with 1-3/0 widegap(kale) hooks.Just cast them out and reel them in very slowly and when you feel a bite give him time to eat the bait(about 3 seconds)then set the hook.When you feel the bite it will be like a tap-tap combind w/ some weight on the hook.You cn also catch Flounder by dopping a fish finder rig next to the pillings about an 6" off the bottom with a minnow on the hook.You can catch them May-October.

Spot,small Seabass, and Croaker are also caught on the pier;with bloodworms and squid on #8-#1 long shank or beak hooks just about 5-15yards from the pillings.don't be surprized if you hook some Trout while fishing for these panfish.You can even catch a Flounder or too as well.June-Oct.for the Spot and Croaker

Nighfishing is just as good as dayfishing for all of these fish.Blues and Stripers are around too but I don't target them too mutch.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Pappy,

Sounds like you have the makings of a good Delaware Hot Spots article! Lots of good info that I can use. See you at the Cape or IRI. Plan on fishing 3R's and IRI this weekend.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Can't wait for the trout to arrive. Early may will find me fishing the pier at Cape Henlopen, Cape May Point and Roosevelt inlet. Most of the fish I catch come on Fins or bucktails, but I often fish a dead stick with purdue peeler or the real thing. 

Trout and tautog are the two species I like to fish for the most. I really kill the trout in DE in the spring. I learned a lot of what I know from watching the retired guys at the pier who fish every day. 

The main thing is fish when the tide is ripping. If it happens to be dark out at that time the fishing is even better. Most of the fish are close to the pier, so long throws are not necessary. There are definately some specific spots on the pier that produce better than others. I can't give away all the secerets though. Just go there a few times and watch the guys who are catching. You will notice a pattern.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i fish the pier at cape henlopen a lot. i use artififisal almost exclusively. i roam and play until i find them. i use a 6 ft. rod and 8lb. test line. the tackle shop at the pier has new lessees and will open on apr.1. i live close to the cape so i show up when i feel like it. the rock at the pier are there from approx. apr. til jan. the fall is best after the crowds leave.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My wife and I are looking to buy a house in Dagsboro this summer in preperation for retirement so I guess I'll be fishing all the areas you've mentioned. I'll eventually move the boat to Indian River from the Chesapeake. Retirement can't come too soon. Lots of good fishing ahead and only minutes away.  

Catman.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

forgot to put up. as of now the fees are non-resident $5 
-&2.50 for residents. for beach vehichle permits it is $100 for non-residents & $50 for residents, these are yearly permits and for surffishing only. the yearly fess for driving and parking are$40 for non-res. and $20 for res. for seniors subtract $10 on the yearly fees.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thanks guys


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Maybe by next week Ill probily be there.I learned alot from some of the locals.I never caught mutch at Broadkill Beach or the river,only fished there once.It will probily be good there on the beach side this year.I heared the winter storms changed the formation of the beach alot.The running tides are good at Roosevelt but if its too strong you wont catch mutch.When It gets too windy I fish Cape Henlopen Pier.Its a little bit more out of the wind during spring.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be at IRI tomorrow if anyone wants to join me. Look for a guy with the cammy jacket and St Croix 8' Tidemaster conventional rod.


----------

